# Chinese Fried Rice



## boufa06 (Nov 13, 2006)

CHINESE FRIED RICE

Ingredients:
500gm cooked rice
4 slices picnic ham, cubed
200gm prawns, peeled & cut into smaller pieces
5 tbsps green peas
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
2 eggs
Salt or soya sauce & pepper to taste
Vegetable oil

Method:
1. Heat oil in wok/pan and fry onion and garlic until soft but not brown.
2. Add prawns, peas, ham and stir for 2 minutes.  
3. Add rice, breaking it up with your fingers, seasoning and toss well.
4. Push rice to one side of the wok/pan, add some oil and crack eggs in.  Stir with ladle and fry all ingredients for another 3 to 4 minutes.  Enjoy!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2006)

This recipe is very similar to how I make my fried rice except I use snow peas instead of green peas.  I also use green onions in place of the onion.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

Making Chinese fried rice is fairly easy.  But if you want your dish to be flavourful and delicious, it's best to use chopped onion and garlic as a base instead of green onions.  If crabmeat is available, you can also add to the dish.  

I remember those days when I used to patronise this special restaurant that served mouth-watering fried rice with crabmeat in it.  The only special feature about this dish was that they served it with a dollop of sweet chilli sauce at the side.  Hmmm, real yummy!!


----------

